# Redtide question?



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Headed to the Dixie bar in the morning to get some redfish action. Will the redtide affect the fish I keep as far as eating them?

Thanks in advance!

caught a couple last weekend.


----------



## gillplate (Dec 30, 2013)

From what I've always heard, red tide kills the fish by depleting the oxygen in the water. If this is the case the fish should be fine to eat.
I'm sure someone with more knowledge will be along shortly.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

According to some, it's okay as long as they aren't sick looking or slimy. Honestly, I don't think I would gamble my life or health on our answers. Call DCNR or Dauphin Island. I'm quite sure that they will have a good answer.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's the link to myfwc site that explains it pretty good and answers your question.

http://myfwc.com/research/redtide/faq/

BY the way the fish with the hat is a cool pic.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

gillplate said:


> From what I've always heard,* red tide kills the fish by depleting the oxygen in the water*. If this is the case the fish should be fine to eat.
> I'm sure someone with more knowledge will be along shortly.



While that is true of an ordinary algae bloom (think pond or lake nutrification) it is not true of "Red Tide'.
http://myfwc.com/research/redtide/faq/


> *Why are red tides harmful?*
> Many red tides produce toxic chemicals that can affect both marine organisms and humans. The Florida red tide organism, K. brevis, produces brevetoxins that can affect the central nervous system of fish and other vertebrates, causing these animals to die. Wave action can break open K. brevis cells and release these toxins into the air, leading to respiratory irritation. For people with severe or chronic respiratory conditions, such as emphysema or asthma, red tide can cause serious illness. The red tide toxins can also accumulate in molluscan filter-feeders such as oysters and clams, which can lead to Neurotoxic Shellfish Poisoning in people who consume contaminated shellfish.


also:


> *Is it OK to eat local finfish during a red tide?*
> Yes, it is safe to eat local finfish as long as the fish are filleted before eaten. Although toxins may accumulate in the guts of fish, these areas are disposed of when the fish are filleted. However, it is never a good idea to eat dead or distressed animals, especially in a red tide area, because the reason for the animal's strange behavior or death cannot be absolutely known.
> 
> *Does cooking or freezing destroy the Florida red tide toxin?*
> No, cooking or freezing does not destroy the red tide toxin. Furthermore, the toxin cannot be seen or tasted.


Hope this helps!


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

great info. thanks everyone.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Thats why they named it red tide.... Cause the redfish love it! / sarcasm




Def wouldnt risk it.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Nice Bull on the table but it's not really a bull....it's a brood cow. Fish is about 25 years old and she lays between 1.5 and 3 million eggs per year. Back when she was alive and able to lay.

Regardless of the laws of Alabama, I'd stick with the smaller...less than 4 year old(<27") fish for eating. Even the Cajuns won't eat one that big.


----------



## nmadel (Mar 11, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Nice Bull on the table but it's not really a bull....it's a brood cow. Fish is about 25 years old and she lays between 1.5 and 3 million eggs per year. Back when she was alive and able to lay.
> 
> Regardless of the laws of Alabama, I'd stick with the smaller...less than 4 year old(<27") fish for eating. Even the Cajuns won't eat one that big.


While I agree that Breeders should be let to swim, they are still very tasty at any size.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

nmadel said:


> While I agree that Breeders should be let to swim, they are still very tasty at any size.


The whole 'Blackening' craze, was conceived to cover up the marginal taste of the 'Bull' Redfish. Traditionally, pepper has been used in warm climates (before refrigeration) to cover the taste of decaying or bad tasting meat and fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish ! Ignore the haters ! I"m sure that I could add all sorts of negative comments to their post about their fish. I'm sure they don't do everything the same way I do, therefore they would be wrong.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I just decided to turn 35 mullet in the ice chest into chum. Part of them came out of perdido bay...which supposedly has catfish dying from red tide...so...rather than take a chance, where the kids are concerned, looks like a when lot of chum going in the freezer.


----------

